# Can you tell someone their asking price is too high?



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

I was surfing Kijiji today and noticed that someone has a Vintage Modern half stack listed for around $2,500 and it caused me to think about prices these days. I bought the exact same half stack (exactly the same) for $1,400 total a few years ago and I thought it was a fair price ($900 for the head, $500 for the cabinet - the general going price for a 4x12 and an "OK" price for the head). 

I know this might be controversial but do you guys think it's OK to respond to an ad and tell the guy "Hey, your price is insane"? I seriously wonder if some of the prices are just people trolling. A Les Paul Studio for $1,300? Really?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

if you're seriously interested then asking : what research are you basing your price on? Is ok IMO. 

If you're just commenting on price in a "btw, bela bla...." - then you've got too much time on your hands and you should go and practice your whole tone scale and its proper placement in improv!!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

If I intend to buy, I will definitely offer an opinion on the price. I'm happy to find a deal, but I also don't mind paying a fair price for something. Some Kijiji sellers are overly ambitious with their asking prices.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

With sambonee on this one. As someone who moves a lot of stuff on Kijiji, the last thing anybody wants is an unsolicited critique from a non-buyer. 

That being said, I understand the impulse. I recall an ad for a Tokai Love Rock in the vicinity of 10 grand, with a very long explanation as to why the owner thought it was worth that much, took most of my willpower not to send something like you're asking about, but you just gotta shake your head and walk away.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When I see outrageous prices on Kijiji, I rely on a couple of things to stop myself from sending the "you're off your rocker" email:

1. Someone else is likely to send it
2. That item will sit until the price comes down to something reasonable.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Sure, you can say anything you want. Whether that does any good or gets you anywhere is highly doubtful.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a tough one too because who knows what the seller paid for it. If they got screwed and overpaid for it, they might just be trying to recoup their money. They may have no clue what it's actually worth.

But yeah, I agree with the above. If you're genuinely interested, make an lower offer and explain why your offer is fair. Otherwise, leave it be. The market will take care of itself.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Yeah, it's pretty much a fool's errand to get involved in other people's listings if you don't intend to buy. The only time I might call someone out is when there is obvious fraud involved. A couple of local pawn shops near me will occasionally post fake Fenders and Gibsons as the real thing at real prices. Often I've seen them close up and know what to look for. One dealer actually bragged to me about the "accuracy" of a fake LP Custom in his shop, before posting it on Kijiji... right before Christmas when an unwitting kid or parent might get taken in. In that case, I emailed the pawn shark to let him know I was on to him. The ad promptly came down.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

purpleplexi said:


> I was surfing Kijiji today and noticed that someone has a Vintage Modern half stack listed for around $2,500


I would email him and offer $3,500 for it !!!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

While it might seem a bit offputting at first, I think sambonee's question is actually the best approach i.e. "How did you arrive at your asking price?"


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There was a guy named purpleplexi had some amps up for sale here a while back that I thought would never ever sell due to ridiculous pricing, but as I wasn't a potential buyer I didn't bother saying anything.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I wouldn't tell someone their price is too high but I have emailed sellers to tell them their price is way too low. I usually email them first to try to find out if it's someone selling stolen goods or someone that has no idea of the item's worth. If I'm pretty sure it's not stolen I'll let them know what a fair price would be. Sometimes it is someone who has an item that has been sitting for years and has no idea. Sometimes it is a sad story of an estate sale.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Only worth telling them IF you are serious about buying it. I found a guitar on kijiji that I was interested in. It was overpriced by about a third. I traded a couple messages, and made an appointment to see it. I did not bring up price. I went on ebay, and printed out a bunch of completed auctions to show actual real selling prices, and brought them with me. We met, I checked out the guitar, and said that I would be interested in making an offer, but it would be much lower than he was asking, and showed the seller what they are actually bringing. After seeing the results, he immediately lowered his price, and it was actually lower than I was going to offer. No counter, I paid. We were both happy. Yes, he could have been insulted when I took out the auctions. No big deal to me, I don't pay over for anything. All of my small collection has been purchased at less than half retail, and always below average used.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

keto said:


> There was a guy named purpleplexi had some amps up for sale here a while back that I thought would never ever sell due to ridiculous pricing, but as I wasn't a potential buyer I didn't bother saying anything.


Your "ridiculous" is my "ambitious". haha


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

StevieMac said:


> While it might seem a bit offputting at first, I think sambonee's question is actually the best approach i.e. "How did you arrive at your asking price?"


Excellent advice here - I've done this when a guy is selling something like a generic beat up Marshall cab for $700 when all the others are listed at $400-$500.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Joey D. said:


> With sambonee on this one. As someone who moves a lot of stuff on Kijiji, the last thing anybody wants is an unsolicited critique from a non-buyer.
> 
> That being said, I understand the impulse. I recall an ad for a Tokai Love Rock in the vicinity of 10 grand, with a very long explanation as to why the owner thought it was worth that much, took most of my willpower not to send something like you're asking about, but you just gotta shake your head and walk away.


This is exactly what I mean... the $10K Love Rock is great example. I wonder if they are trolling or just nuts.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

My example was pretty left of centre, I think there may have been something else going on with that Love Rock gentleman. But I think Budda made a good point, email intervention or no, that item is probably going to sit there forever until the price comes down. Aside from that, people are free to ask what they want, as ridiculous as the price may be, whether they are trolling or just nuts. Now, as PTWamps pointed out, frauds and fakes being passed off as legit is a different can of worms.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes. You're too high. I told you just one puff.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have had the resist the urge to let a seller know they are in outer space. I will however politely offer to correctly identify or date a seller's amp, when its clearly incorrect.

Sometimes when I am seriously interested in a unique item, I let it ride for a while. It's like I let the deal bake until it's softened up. Then I begin to work with the seller. Coming to a fair offer eventually. Too early an offer and sellers can get offended.

On a related note, someone on Craigslist in BC has a 60's solid state series Fender Bassman amp for sale. Been on there a couple months now, I'd guess. The seller keeps reposting it every day in various cities all over BC. Multiple times a week. It's driving me a little bonkers as I search out vintage Fender amps for sale daily. Often multiple times a day. The darn thing is overpriced and not moving. I wish someone would just buy it so the ad would go away. Lol. It may be rare, yes. Collectible? Thats debatable. Off to go look again in the hopes a real tweed vintage Bassman will surface someday. Lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If I'm not actually interested in buying the item, why should I care what ridiculous price he's asking for it? I just sit there, have a good chuckle and move on.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> If I'm not actually interested in buying the item, why should I care what ridiculous price he's asking for it? I just sit there, have a good chuckle and move on.


I only care if I'm interested. A guy has a Dirty Shirley Mini on Kijiji that is a year old for $200 less than brand new. It irks me. Lol


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Of course you can say that. People have been saying that since the first cave man traded three chickens for a goat. It's called horse trading.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

But it's a vintage goat...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

When I see something priced obviously too high even if I'm not interested I look at it like this...
Yes it's ridiculous but it's not my item to sell and it's up to the seller to set the asking price.
Budda nailed it perfectly... and if someone comes along and pays too high a price then maybe they should have researched it for 5 minutes on google before pulling the trigger. Either way when I'm selling or trading I look at local and international market pricing and aim to have a fair price.
If I'm interested I'll make an offer that's right for me regardless of the asking price as it never hurts to try.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

On a couple of occasions, I've contacted kijiji sellers and referred them to pricing benchmarks, accompanied by an expression of interest that they be able to have better luck finding a buyer. My goal is not to portray them as stupid or gouging, but just to help someone who is trying to move an item move it sooner. F'rinstance, the Line 6 M5 has all their individual modeller pedals built in, and sells for $150. So when someone tries to sell a MM4 modulation modeller for $200, I may let them know they're up against a cheaper version of the same thing, and consider adjusting their price.

Admittedly, sometimes people do ask inflated prices, and admittedly, often sellers use the highest selling price they've ever seen as their benchmark, and buyers use the lowest one they've ever seen as_ their_ benchmark. Both are generally unreasonable because the one has probably taken advantage of the desperation or underinformedness of the other.

Sometimes people have no idea of the actual market value of something.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My favourites include sellerd posting the price after tax, or assuming $50-$100 less than new on a high-end item is a good deal.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

There's this guy who post up one ad every second day for his same six guitars and one amp on kijiji Montréal. 
He won't post pics, but a video of the gear (not even in play)
He won't post a price, but ask interested people to email him. 

Can't wait for him to realize he's losing his time. 


There's also this overpriced vantage VS-600 that trigger my auto-search on "matsumoku" on a daily basis. I mean, if it's overpriced, will it sell more if the ad is less than 20h old? 
There used to be one for MMK-45 pickups for about the price of any guitar that ever had some, that stopped being reposted every day. I guess dumbo learnt that they won't sell that high and just stopped.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

About a year ago when gearing up to build my stereo triode mono blocks I found a nice pair of output transformers on Canuck Audio Mart. The seller was asking $450 for the pair plus shipping so I offered $450 including shipping or $425 plus. He's next province over so I thought freight wouldn't be horribly expensive. He seemed to take offence to my offer and said it was lowball and he'd get much more on eBay. Since they were a little more than I needed I had some custom-wound by Electra Print in Las Vegas for about the same money. I see that he's recently relisted this iron.

Peerless by Magnequest S-258-A push-pull output transformers


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

jdto said:


> If I intend to buy, I will definitely offer an opinion on the price. I'm happy to find a deal, but I also don't mind paying a fair price for something. Some Kijiji sellers are overly ambitious with their asking prices.


By overly ambitious do you mean completely out of touch with reality? /S


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> By overly ambitious do you mean completely out of touch with reality? /S


Pretty much.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> My favourites include sellerd posting the price after tax, or assuming $50-$100 less than new on a high-end item is a good deal.


this is one thing that drives me up the wall. i tried explaining it to a guy once when trying to buy a guitar, but logic just wasn't part of his bag of tools.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

I think people look up complete auctions on Ebay and then add the 30% exchange rate on top when figuring out prices. So if a JCM 800 sells in the US for $1,200 (which I think is a good price) they add the 30% on it and it's now $1,600 which, to me, is too high. 

Wouldn't it be great if everyone just asked 60% of the new price for used stuff? Or asked 60% plus a couple hundred bucks for negotiation room.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I think people look up listing prices on eBay, not completed auctions. Usually when I see a stupid price on a kijiji ad, the seller mentions something along the lines of: 'these things are going for $xxx on eBay, so mine is a steal'.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

> Wouldn't it be great if everyone just asked 60% of the new price for used stuff? Or asked 60% plus a couple hundred bucks for negotiation room.


If you only ever buy used, sure. As a seller of occasional new gear, no. 60% off new usually means its older, its beat up a bit, and may need some work.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

From time to time, I have emailed a seller and told him or her that they will have a hard time selling at their asking price and explained why. Sometimes I get a reply back thanking me for the advice.

One time I offered to rewrite an ad for a guy who was trying to sell this boat for months and months. The ad was poorly written and was never going to get the interest he needed to sell the boat. He accepted my offer and within a week he had it sold. I enjoy helping people out when I can but no one has enough time to do a lot of this kind of thing.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> From time to time, I have emailed a seller and told him or her that they will have a hard time selling at their asking price and explained why. Sometimes I get a reply back thanking me for the advice.
> 
> One time I offered to rewrite an ad for a guy who was trying to sell this boat for months and months. The ad was poorly written and was never going to get the interest he needed to sell the boat. He accepted my offer and within a week he had it sold. I enjoy helping people out when I can but no one has enough time to do a lot of this kind of thing.


That was really nice of you to do that. 

I don't think I've ever actually told someone their price was high because, in my humble opinion, anyone who prices things totally out of whack is usually not a balanced individual. People do not accept criticism well - even when it's just someone being friendly.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

purpleplexi said:


> That was really nice of you to do that.
> 
> I don't think I've ever actually told someone their price was high because, in my humble opinion, anyone who prices things totally out of whack is usually not a balanced individual. People do not accept criticism well - even when it's just someone being friendly.


What I have found 95% of the time is that these individuals are not used to selling musical instruments and have no idea of the market or no idea how to advertise. I have got two or three terse replies but mostly people are appreciative of the help. I usually start my reply to them telling them I would like to help them and I think that makes the difference.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think some people increase their asking price by 20% to factor in the battering. And then they get offended and don't budge when you try to barter with them.

I also think a lot of people think they can buy something, 'barely' use it, not take off the plastic wrap, blah blah blah, and then sell it for 98% of new. Who would pay 98% of new, even if it is still wrapped and bubble packed, when you don't get a warranty or anything else anymore. Plus, you gotta take the nutball seller's word for it all. Cray, these guys are just cray.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> I think some people increase their asking price by 20% to factor in the battering. And then they get offended and don't budge when you try to barter with them.
> 
> I also think a lot of people think they can buy something, 'barely' use it, not take off the plastic wrap, blah blah blah, and then sell it for 98% of new. Who would pay 98% of new, even if it is still wrapped and bubble packed, when you don't get a warranty or anything else anymore.


Yes, some people are like that, too.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

When I place an ad on Kijiji, I place it on the high end.

I do it to keep the bottom feeding, Kijijidiots from contacting me. Anyone who really wants my item for sale, has always contacted me in a more favorable manner, and got a reasonable deal.

Tired of : "still have", "trade you my $1,000 air hockey table", "trade you my messed up shredder with missing Floyd parts for two of your best high-end guitars ", and generous $50 offers. And then there are the generous experts offering their advice; the ones that buy everything for nothing and want high returns for the 50 ads they have on Kijiji. The same experts will relentlessly send messages telling me how wrong I am, how smart they are, then tell me that they want to come by and see what I have. NO THANKS!!! This kind of experience makes Reverb look good.

I am not hard up, broke, or desperate.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I often fell like sending a message like this :

Could you please send me the contact info of your dealer, the stuff you're smoking must be amazing !


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

purpleplexi said:


> This is exactly what I mean... the $10K Love Rock is great example. I wonder if they are trolling or just nuts.


I have one you can have for half that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i think its up to you to prove he's too high...its his gear he can ask what he wants, hes not on Dragons Den and you aren't kevin oleary. he doesn't have to justify anything to you.

But if youre interested in it, and can say to him something along the lines of....theres 3 others on the market for x lower than youre asking, and can provide links to the ads, it would be reasonable for him to listen, or maybe then justify why his gear is worth more than the seemingly similar examples. Maybe youre wrong and missing something.
and at the same time, he can just say to you "why don't you go buy those those others then?"...and he may have a point too.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I have pointed out to people on Kijiji that their used asking price is higher than new retail price.

Some guy tried to tell me that basically all used guitars are more desirable than new ones.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> I have one you can have for half that.


I actually HAVE one of those MM2001 (Mike's Music) Tokai Love Rock's. I'd also sell for much less than 10 grand. LOL


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I actually emailed a guy on Kijiji the other day. I politely mentioned that the amp he was trying to sell for $800 was that price new at Axe Music. Thought I should give him a heads up as he probably wasn't getting any replies. He emailed me back and thanked me, I noticed after that he dropped the price. Some guys just don't know so giving them the info might be appreciated.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

pat6969 said:


> I actually emailed a guy on Kijiji the other day. I politely mentioned that the amp he was trying to sell for $800 was that price new at Axe Music. Thought I should give him a heads up as he probably wasn't getting any replies. He emailed me back and thanked me, I noticed after that he dropped the price. Some guys just don't know so giving them the info might be appreciated.


I like to give someone benefit of the doubt, but how can he not know? No internet? How's he selling his gear then? 

Nope, I think a lot of these people (maybe not this guy, but) are hoping there are a lot of other people that don't know better. A sucker born every minute.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

With the internet now, there's no reason not to know a basic ballpark figure for the gear you're selling. Before the internet, you had to know your gear.....from experience, and taking things apart etc. That meant great deals if you knew your instruments and were in the right place at the right time. The world's a much smaller place now, and with the eye in the sky, who knows who's watching.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

very important these days to check not just prices but EVERYTHING about the piece, cause theres allways some dick or dickette lookin to profit from trusting folks, internet just makes fishin easier...telling them may be rewarding but likely not effective in most cases...j


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> I like to give someone benefit of the doubt, but how can he not know? No internet? How's he selling his gear then?
> 
> Nope, I think a lot of these people (maybe not this guy, but) are hoping there are a lot of other people that don't know better. A sucker born every minute.


Yes, some people are trying to take advantage of the ignorance of others. There are a number of large instrument companies that have been doing that for years and mostly getting away with it.

However, there are a lot of Kijiji sellers that were given a guitar and after awhile realized it was not their thing and put it up for sale. Some are plain ignorant of the prices and some are too lazy to google it and find out and some are ignorant of the fact that you can do that. There are just all kinds so I give them the benefit of the doubt first.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I would definitely tell someone that there price is too high - it's a buyer's market and you don't need to buy at all. I find the price of used items here outrageously high but, guess what, you don't need to pay it. Any item for sale is only worth what people are prepared to pay - definitely not what you paid for it at all. Offer low and walk away if it is not accepted. You are all too nice in Kanadia!! lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

saw a $1500 LP studio today.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep, the guy in Hawksbury selling the Mann LP for $800 has paid for one of the premium ad spots on Kijiji. It's so ridiculous. Every time I check kijiji now, I see it there. Sometimes I feel like sending him a message. But I don't. I mean he should have realized that it was priced too high six months ago when it didn't sell. Maybe he's trolling. The ad still describes it as having an ivory fretboard too.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

jayoldschool said:


> Yes, he could have been insulted when I took out the auctions. No big deal to me, I don't pay over for anything. All of my small collection has been purchased at less than half retail, and always below average used.


Who gives a shit if he was 'insulted' - as I said it is a buyers' market and the selling price should reflect that. As soon as someting has been taken from the shop, it automatically loses values it is 'used'. These ads that say that an item is as good as new and then put a new price on a used item are disingenuous at best and money-grabbing at worst.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> The ad still describes it as having an ivory fretboard too.


Yeah, I find that funny too. lol.
It does have (what I assume is) a custom built in wall hanger though.
That should add to the value, no? lol.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Yeah, I find that funny too. lol.
> It does have (what I assume is) a custom built in wall hanger though.
> That should add to the value, no? lol.


That's a hole so that he can weigh it with a fish scale.


----------

